# Auto correct/predictive text gone mad!



## I like Skol (7 Jun 2018)

I don't think it is just me as this appears to be getting more common in other posts from forum members I am reading on cyclechat. I initially thought it was just down to a daft update on my Kindle Fire as I don't suffer the same issues when using a Windows10 PC to post but the fact it seems to be affecting others makes me wonder if it is a forum software problem?

Just for example, here is a post I made earlier....



I like Skol said:


> Are you not mistakenly confusing the condensation effect with the actual coldness?
> Condensation is an indication of moist air and can occur when there is a temperature difference. It is likely that your fridge is as cold or colder than the shop drinks chiller but is just much less moist due to design and less regular opening of the door. Also, the wet cans may feel colder to the touch as the water droplets will help form a more efficient heat transfer to rob the heat from your hand and transfer it into the chilled can, thereby giving you a cold aching hand and beer that warms up more quickly than a dry can!



And here is the same post but without my proof reading corrections.....
***Are you not mistakenly confusing the condensation effect with the actual coldness?
Condensation is an indication of moist air and can occur when there is a temperature difference. It is likely that your fridge is as cold or colder than the shop drinks *chilled* but is just much less moist due to design and less regular opening of the door. Also, the wet cans may feel colder to the touch as the water droplets will help form a more efficient heat transfer to *Rob* the *best* from your hand and transfer it into the chilled can, thereby giving you a cold aching hand and beer that warms up more quickly than a dry can!***

That is not a particularly bad example, there have been cases where I have to correct multiple words in a sentence. Also, if I spot it when the word changes (after I insert the space) and then hit the backspace button
the word reverts back to the intended word as typed and the space does not delete 

It has got to the point where I have to carefully reread every post I make to check the predictive text function hasn't changed the correctly spelled and grammatically correct words for something that renders sentences completely meaningless! The annoying thing is that if I click back on the altered word when proof reading, the 1st suggested alternative is the one I originally typed so it knows what it has done and I know I haven't mistyped.

Is it the forum at fault or my Kindle (presumably using a variant of Android)? It is getting a bit tiresome now having to continually fight the software to prevent it making a dogs dinner of my carefully planned and perfectly executed literary masterpieces…...​


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jun 2018)

What keyboard are you using? Assuming it's an on screen keyboard, you probably should see a notification like this when you are typing





And if you select it, it should be obvious what you are using






For the record SwiftKey works well, but there was an upgrade to Chrome a while back that broke it and they had to release a fix.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jun 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/something-funny-in-the-editor-on-android.231764


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2018)

Definitely a keyboard issue. 
Everything seems to need regular updates these days before problems start occurring.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2018)

I was using swype keyboard on android and that started being a pain. Turns out it's not supported anymore.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2018)

Do you wanna change your folks too?


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2018)

jefmcg said:


> For the record SwiftKey works well, but there was an upgrade to Chrome a while back that broke it and they had to release a fix.



Agree. I love SwiftKey It's learnt all the common phrases, names and places that I use. It corrects all my typos without me even noticing !


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jun 2018)

jefmcg said:


> What keyboard are you using? Assuming it's an on screen keyboard, you probably should see a notification like this when you are typing
> View attachment 413061
> 
> And if you select it, it should be obvious what you are using
> ...


Ok, it is a kindle fire hd a couple of years old and seems to update automatically from time to time (for 'update' read, 'moves everything around, deletes all my favourite functions and breaks everything else'!)

No idea what keyboard it uses except it is on touchscreen and also don't know what browser. All stock as received and then whatever has been done by auto updates. How do I tell?


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2018)

I don't know but SwiftKey is an app that you can add on Android devices


----------



## srw (7 Jun 2018)

If the forum software can't cope with Android's standard keyboard, then the forum software is broken and needs to be fixed. Users shouldn't be forced down a TP App route.

And when I've worked the miracle of getting Xenforo to provide a good user experience I'll start work on Mark Zuckerberg's private garden, which had exactly the same problem.


----------



## Sharky (12 Jun 2018)

On my old phone I typed a msg to my daughter - "Are you awake?" and the predictive text gave me "Are you cycle?"


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jun 2018)

It's getting so that I don't contribute to threads as my stubby peasant fingers make mistskes which are hsrd to correct so i dont dont bitger.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jun 2018)

I just changed a few keyboard settings. Turned off auto correct but not spell check. Also turned off next word suggestion, I don't think I use this but it does seem to be guessing at what I am trying to type rather reproducing what I actually type.

Will see how it goes.......


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Jun 2018)

Still doing it. It's penc.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2018)

I turned predictive and auto correct off on my phone as it would completely change words.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2018)

Its the bloody phone/tablet software thats trying to be too clever.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jun 2018)

Mine is getting worse! It is even adding my misspellings to the dictionary so now if there is a word i am not sure of it is giving me a choice of 3 or 4 previous wrong attempts with the correct spelling mixed in. It's like a lucky dip.....


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jun 2018)

I wonder if a factory reset would help? It used to work really well up until a few months ago.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Mine is getting worse! It is even adding my misspellings to the dictionary so now if there is a word i am not sure of it is giving me a choice of 3 or 4 previous wrong attempts with the correct spelling mixed in. It's like a lucky dip.....


Delete custom dictionary or disable it.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

I tried switching mine off. However, with litre or no feeling in two fingers my typing quickly became gibberish (more so than my normal gibberish) so I reactivated it. Amusing random words are better wardrobe eagle asphalt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2018)

Wednesday turnip fields instantly gnomes outdoors?


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2018)

Indeedy most og Fridays.


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Its the bloody phone/tablet software thats trying to be too clever.





classic33 said:


> Delete custom dictionary or disable it.



Well no. It's the stupid software used for this site that's the problem. Autocorrect and autocomplete are useful features when all you have is a small touch keyboard. And theyvthbern around for long enough that any software developer which doesn't support them doesn't deserve to stay in business.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2018)

It is becoming worse. Mine has started to join worms together and insertingnletters where it feels like , also changing them for something concretely different !

I may have created a ted a bit ! 

I didn't do the last bit ! Honest !


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2018)

Recently my phone has developed a habit of changing words in in a message as I hit the send button, I then have to send another text telling the recipient of the error.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is becoming worse. Mine has started to join worms together and insertingnletters where it feels like , also changing them for something concretely different !
> 
> I may have created a ted a bit !
> 
> I didn't do the last bit ! Honest !



Your worms should be in your compose in your garden.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Recently my phone has developed a habit of changing words in in a message as I hit the send button, I then have to send another text telling the recipient of the error.



Is that what you told the Magistrate after you were arrested for stalking Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Sharky (23 Sep 2018)

Just been watching news @ 10 with sub titles. Brixit referendum came out as Bread referendum!


----------

